
The Sleeping Beauty Problem - DanielRibeiro
https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/3915xh/the_sleeping_beauty_problem/
======
CarolineW
It's a genuinely fascinating question, and if you haven't seen t before then I
can recommend taking 10 minutes to understand the question and form an
opinion.

The Reddit discussion is not necessarily all that deep, it has a lot of people
arguing past each other without defining their terms, but it will introduce
you to other points of view.

Here is a useful write-up:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleeping_Beauty_problem#Operat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleeping_Beauty_problem#Operationalization)

If you want to read more about it, here's a bibliography:

[https://philpapers.org/browse/sleeping-
beauty/](https://philpapers.org/browse/sleeping-beauty/)

